# drop shot ?



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 25, 2012)

This years goal is to master the drop shot tehnique. It's deadly on one of or lakes

So my question is how do yall set yours up? I'm talking line selection, how you tie the hook in and what size weight you normally use

Thanks for any tips. Spring can't get here fast enough


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I will normally use a fluorocarbon leader when dropshotting, as the fish will get a good look at the bait. I tie a circle hook using a palomar knot and then attach a drop shot sinker to the tag end of the line. The weight of the sinker and the length of the tag end will be dictated by the depth/current of the water being fished and by the depth the fish are holding. 

A fish finder is essential when fishing the drop shot rig. Look for submerged structure and set your bait at the depth the fish are holding.

You can experiment with all kinds of plastic baits with a dropshot rig. I have had success with leaches, tubes and finesse worms. Heck, you could even use a real worm and probably get great results!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 25, 2012)

Baitcaster is right on the money! Heres a how to video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dW4zOaDw-s


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 25, 2012)

BaitCaster said:


> I will normally use a fluorocarbon leader when dropshotting, as the fish will get a good look at the bait. I tie a circle hook using a palomar knot and then attach a drop shot sinker to the tag end of the line. The weight of the sinker and the length of the tag end will be dictated by the depth/current of the water being fished and by the depth the fish are holding.
> 
> A fish finder is essential when fishing the drop shot rig. Look for submerged structure and set your bait at the depth the fish are holding.
> 
> You can experiment with all kinds of plastic baits with a dropshot rig. I have had success with leaches, tubes and finesse worms. Heck, you could even use a real worm and probably get great results!




A real worm is right! I had been using this technique since i was a kid to catch catfish... one day i heard about "Drop-shotting" for bass so i looked up how to rig it and i was like "Hey i do that already!". Killer rig for bass as well as anything else that swims... just change the bait!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2012)

*Line* 6lb Yo Zuri Hybrid though I have used 10lb 100% Flourocarbon in the past-I'm sticking with the Y/Z

*Hooks*-Daiichi stand out hooks. These ALWAYS stand out. They are what I call a _higher profile hook _though. Some of the Elite guys use them.
I'm moving away from them and going with a Gamagatzu Octopus hook. Won't stand out as well as the stand out hook, but is a lower profile hook (Less wire)
Like baitcaster mentioned a palamar knot is required (any knot works with the standout hook).

* Weight * I have been using clip on drop shot weights from various sources. Whoever has them cheapest. I almost always go with a 3/8oz weight. It gets the lure down quick, and help maintain a solid feel with the bottom. Which is ultra important. You need to fee that connection between bottom, hook, and rod so that you KNOW what the lure is doing, when you impart action.

To reduce costs, and eliminate losing weights I'm considering crimp on split shots-IF I can get them in the right size.

I have been using strictly round weights. Pencil weight won't snag weeds as much, but it isn't a huge difference. And I think they eliminate some feel. You no longer have a direct connection to rod/lure/bottom, because that pencil sinker will fall over. You add a hinge point which I don't like.


*Lure* Experiment.....Any soft worm, that has action without much movement will be pretty decent.
I have my favorites, but don't generally share them with _anyone_ except my brother. :LOL2: 

For smallies-less movement, and move more water. That's my tidbit in code. :LOL2:



*Other equipment.* I only use Pflueger spinning reels, *ALWAYS ADD A TINY SWIVEL* and I haven't settled on my favorite drop shot rod....I'll probably just settle for now, and have a custom rod built and/or build one myself in a few years.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2012)

Methinks that "drop shoting" is just another new name for one of the oldest rigs in the book. Way back then, we called it a "fish-finder" rig. A few minor modifications...but..pretty much the same thing.

R


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.thefishingline.com/Marina/fishfinderherringriglg.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.stripersonline.com/t/485703/fish-finder-rig&h=486&w=720&sz=36&tbnid=Pp12s2gNF2s2SM:&tbnh=86&tbnw=127&zoom=1&docid=RIkVMJYK83c1xM&sa=X&ei=5oEgT6bED9KasgKhrYjZDg&ved=0CEkQ9QEwAA&dur=545


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Methinks that "drop shoting" is just another new name for one of the oldest rigs in the book. Way back then, we called it a "fish-finder" rig. A few minor modifications...but..pretty much the same thing.
> 
> R
> 
> ...






Similar, but the drop shot is a way of suspending your bait off bottom a specific amount.
With that setup, your bait is only suspended off bottom, however much the current holds it off bottom. Possibly only a few inches.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff fellers

Where on the rig are you putting the swivel? One thing I've never done but I can see why its a good idear


----------



## LonLB (Jan 26, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Good stuff fellers
> 
> Where on the rig are you putting the swivel? One thing I've never done but I can see why its a good idear




About a foot up from the hook. I don't want it right by the hook, just because it isn't invisible (though you can and should buy TINY swivels)
And you don't want it really far from the hook, especially if your drop line and weight are a long distance from the hook.


For tiny swivels look in Fly fishing sections of retailers and websites.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks bud


----------

